# Champion 7hp 22 CFM Compressor Question



## scheinerj (Apr 12, 2016)

Friend has a Champion 22 CFM compressor at his shop. I need to do some media blasting, he says max PSI is 150-200. The Harbor Freight abrasive blaster unit I have has a max of 130 Psi. What can I do to make this work, if I can?

Jordan S.


----------



## OldMasterTech (Jul 25, 2014)

Put an adjustable air pressure regulator before your unit. I also run a separator/dryer to keep oil & water from clogging the tip.
Just google these and you'll find combo units to accomplish your needs.


----------

